# Useles Billy said lootin is livin #218



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

New wons up


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Goot un Oooooops


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice'n oops1


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you's


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Live to loot....loot to live.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

128 oops


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I take that back. You got the number wrong


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Goot one, oops+.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

They haven't even locked the last'n


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good title, oops.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

The title of this thread made me LOL all over the place.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

What happened to #218......?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Come on in and do some lol-ing wid us, w2h.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

workin2hunt said:


> the title of this thread made me lol all over the place.



x2.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> What happened to #218......?



You missed it, JB. It was the fastest one eva!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

oops is trying to fix it.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You missed it, JB. It was the fastest one eva!



I was thinkin' as much, I was busy bumpin' 217 trying to bury my D&B story......


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Gotta go to advanced, oops+.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I enjoyed the story, JB. I can sympathise.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't share it often.......


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't been in a good knee-walking drunk in over two years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

lol ing. goot title.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

The first 40 years I have plenty of stories though. Since then all my stories involve a 4 year old.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Clark+?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Flatly+


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

i haven't posted in herra yet......i should probably say something witty


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Flarp +?


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I haven't been in a good knee-walking drunk in over two years.



Prolly for the best, I got to where I hated hangovers more than I loved the drankin'.

Then, Mrs JB #2 cured me of drinkin' in excess......nowadays I'm more of a "in moderation" kind-a guy.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

witty flop


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Dang you, #harleydavidsonmotorsickle!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hdm, you still haven't locked the last one.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hdm, you still haven't locked the last one.



can't find the right button to mush


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I was only a bad drunk for 1 year in college


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm still hasn't fixed the forum clock either.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hdm ain't fixed nothing.  That why he's here, to be useles


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

True dat BBH


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

good one cousin


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

i'm going to be giving out some infrictions


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally locked 217


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Karen locked it


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

I done burnt my bacon. I ate it anyway, extra crunchy


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

When I was growing up.....burnt was how we ate bacon.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah but it's just not right, I can bring home
the bacon fry it up in a pan cause I'm a woman
but I should not burn it,LOL


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

showing my age


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

My mother is a yankee.  Nothing was cooked right when I was a kid.  My brothers and I are all decent cooks, we had to learn when we were kids or we'd be stuck eatin' bland yankee food.  Once the oldest got to about 12 yrs old, I'm not sure she ever prepped a meal again.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

In fact, one of my brothers does the T-day dinner for my mom's visit.  On my dad's visit, we go to grandma's......she's an old school southern cook, and everything is awesome!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB s a Yankee.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I still like him though.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

He can't help it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

k+ ?

I have not posted in here yet, maybe sumpan useles would do.

Hey what"d eye miss ?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Would like to share a pop with him one day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

^^ wood eye miss flop


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB came out of the closet, k.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Half-yankee


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB is from New Yark City.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

U can share my pop wid him he's awild card.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe he has mob connections.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Called 'em "soda's."  That got me in a few scraps in elementry school......'cause "cokes" were NOT "sodas!"


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

wat da hay, N Y city.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I bet JB has burned some stuff down before.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

You pay or JB will burn your house down.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Shoot you in the kneecaps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

dis is disspickable


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

In the political forum and huntin' forum, being half-yankee discredits and opinion one may express.  It's kind-a funny.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep no matter what you drank it was called a coke
and you had to put peanuts in it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

painted train car widgaffitty


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

The yankee half of my heritage is more redneck than the southern half......which is sayin' a bunch since the southern half is from Bama.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn it down.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

Boss is hera yall be good


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

wore fake chain gold and alot of it.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Anybody who spent much time in PA outside of Philly knows what I'm talkin' about.......everybody hunts, dips, and wears those insulated flannel jacket/shirt things.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

karen936 said:


> .....
> and you had to put peanuts in it.



First time I saw somebody do that I thought they had gone insane.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Umm Ummm Ummm


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Chapter 2 coming up next


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

There's even a song about pnuts and coke, JB. Where you been?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm ready, KD.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

I just went & got a shot of shine on this and popped a top.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> There's even a song about pnuts and coke, JB. Where you been?



Never heard it.....but, seeing somebody do that confused me, ain't kiddin'.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Chapter 2 coming up next


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Kran, post this man the song.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Indiana girls on a Indanna nite is O K in my book.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I owned that flop!^^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Amen, k.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Kran+?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Ya'll guess where I'm stuck at.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Indiana girls on a Indanna nite is O K in my book.



That's Tom Petty, he's a hippy, not a redneck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Its rainin a little and the reeb are cold.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

....better than Taylor Swift, though


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That's Tom Petty, he's a hippy, not a redneck.



Yea, and they don't make picanta sauce in N Y city.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

This one


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Long live the South!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Listnen'......


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

Is this the one TP


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

O K   I'll tell ya'll , I'm at camp wid bow & 2 arrows.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Back-up arrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

The Accident Part 2 

_Present Day_

As Billy drank his beer and watched the man get out of the Purple SUV across street, none other than Owney and Alonzo walked through the door of the WW and both had been drinking cheap whisky. Billy tried to ignore them, because he did not want a fight now to mess up a month's worth of preparation.

Behind the Bar, Verloo was nervous too and she could feel the tension in the room. She knew if Lonzo made one smart remark about Billy's arm the brawl would be on. Billy was very sensitive about his left arm, it was the only one he had.

_Lots of years earlier. _

T.P. Wilvis was the first one to arrive on the scene that day. T.P. had recently opened a small metal fabrication business in the old Hamington warehouse. He let the young kid Billy do some clean up and other simple jobs around the shop and Billy was happy with the $2 a week he could take home to help out with the groceries.

As TP got out of his car and walked back to the accident, the first thing he saw was the kid's mangled scooter. And on further there was a chain saw laying on the shoulder, still running. As he took all this in his eyes caught something on the fence right, off the road that bordered a block of standing pines and hardwoods, what he saw horrified him. Some say you could hear his scream a the feed mill, nearly a mile way. They say there was a rage in his voice when he let loose those unforgettable words. "Some danged poacher done stole the posted signs on my deer lease."

Putting the larger problem of the poachers on the back burner TP knew he had to get help for Billy here fast. He had one of those bulky cell phones of the day and getting any coverage more than a mile from the one tower in the county, was iffy at best. People around town would park at the base of that tower and have phone conversations with people they had spoken to in 30 years. Back then a cell phone was just that, phone that made and received calls and nothing else. TP had duct taped one of those Polaroid camera's to his and some claim he was the first person south of Cincinnati to take a picture with a cell phone. But the cell wasn't working and he was thinking it was about time to put new duct tape on the phone, when he heard a car coming down the road, it was Pappy, the young traveling Salesman. 

Pappy (who bore a striking resemblance to a Young Sgt York) hawked hydraulic hose fittings from the trunk of his 1972 Pinto to shops through-out his territory, which covered 3 counties. (there were several major law suits involving these hoses later on, but that's another story). Pappy had a proper name, but it was long and sounded more like directions to Dahlonega than a name, so people just called him Pappy. The job paid good and the young salesman needed it because he was starting a family and he only had 6 kids at the time. 

To be continued. 

__________________


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Good ol matt


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Only Tim Mcgraw song I know is the one about him being an indian outlaw......don't listen to much country.  I know a lot of the old stuff, though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Say sumpanmatt


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

flopo


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$ +


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

hil snook in the back door.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Later.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Excellent work boss.....that is a fine read!


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

I like it Boss


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

gots lots of story lines in it.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tp???????????


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Wrong song, kran+. About 50 years sooner than that one.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I was country when country wasn't cool.

A George Jones classic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Boss looking forward to reading more.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

And Barb ara Land fell.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I got writers cramp.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Spell check on isle two!!^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

When I turned outlaw country I aint been same.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

More, KD! More!



KyDawg said:


> The Accident Part 2
> 
> _Present Day_
> 
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Kran is googling.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Karun done posted it up.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

There ya go, JB.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Kran done good.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have heard that'n.......


----------



## karen936 (Nov 25, 2014)

bbl gotta go,


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

My Dad used to listen to "country gold Saturday night" on the way home from huntin' and fishin'.....

Never noticed the p'nut n coke line till now


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

I listen to country classic juke box on sat nights


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Since I don't listen to country music, I've heard most the old stuff, but wouldn't recognize hardly any of the new stuff.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> My Dad used to listen to "country gold Saturday night" on the way home from huntin' and fishin'.....
> 
> Never noticed the p'nut n coke line till now



We listened to it every weekend at deer camp, and at home.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I bet I haven't lissened to the radio in five years.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Brad Myers on here has a good radio station. He plays a lot of the old stuff.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I lissin to his stuff via the interwb.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Brad Myers on here has a good radio station. He plays a lot of the old stuff.



He posts on here?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy tangled with a Mexican


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> He posts on here?



Up in the fishin form.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just put a dude in the PF on my iggy list, and I never even debate him or respond to his posts........just can't stand to read his stuff anymore.  I recon there's a few prolly did that to me too......


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Up in the fishin form.



Ok, cool.  I jsut started posting in there a little last spring, so I don't know many of the regulars.......just know that ODR posts selfies, and ol captain catches big carp.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Ok, cool.  I jsut started posting in there a little last spring, so I don't know many of the regulars.......just know that ODR posts selfies, and ol captain catches big carp.



Lol. I just pee'd a little.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Useles post without a name, JB.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Not gonna do it......don't wanna stir the pot in here.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Gimme two minutes .I'll go find out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

pass that bottle and ill have me a swig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

theres a mad duck in hera


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> oops is trying to fix it.



I had to go be productive fur a min.. It's handled.. My deepest and sincerest apologies


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

He drives me nuts also, JB.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Gimme two minutes .I'll go find out.



I'll shoot a p.m. if you can't......he's not on your friend list


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop+?


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> He drives me nuts also, JB.



Send a p.m.......now I wonder if you figgered it out......


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Darn you, JB.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Send me a pm, JB. I'll see if you figured it out.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Send me a pm, JB. I'll see if you figured it out.



Had one typed until you said you had it......


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey MM.....come get this flop ^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't put many on the iggy list, this one dude is the only current occupant.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

figured it out???


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

JB can't see my post


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

JB is tauting me


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

he don't like it that i laid the smack down on him in the PF


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

JB got a mean streak like billy


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Send me a pm, JB. I'll see if you figured it out.



I had a PM this mornin


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I had a PM this mornin



Got one right now.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he don't like it that i laid the smack down on him in the PF



Quoted so JB can see.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've actually pmed Brad and talked fishing with him. He has a outdoors show.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Who is it JB? I've only got 1 on my ignore list.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

It ain't one of the liberals.....


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I've actually pmed Brad and talked fishing with him. He has a outdoors show.



great story.....tell us another one


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> great story.....tell us another one



All ova lol's


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol-ing long time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

giggled a lots


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

O K , wat eye mis ?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Once upon a time I met a man over the Internet, he was a very interesting man, with a hobby of misleading clocks. The man would go to Internet sites, quickly move up ranks, then get access to a clock, after that his madness would kick in, the clock would be ruined. 
The man went to London knowing well he was wanted by many for ruin of clocks, he was then thrown un a Londonian jail for his crimes. 

He met a fine lady in the Londonian jail who convinced him to turn from his ways of misleading clocks. He then went to a place called GON Forum and fixed their clock for them.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Did you like it hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

another great story!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Can you make the ending come true, hdm?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Once upon a time I met a man over the Internet, he was a very interesting man, with a hobby of misleading clocks. The man would go to Internet sites, quickly move up ranks, then get access to a clock, after that his madness would kick in, the clock would be ruined.
> The man went to London knowing well he was wanted by many for ruin of clocks, he was then thrown un a Londonian jail for his crimes.
> 
> He met a fine lady in the Londonian jail who convinced him to turn from his ways of misleading clocks. He then went to a place called GON Forum and fixed their clock for them.



You can only post stories in this thread if you are a member of the BSTU. That's the Billy story telling union for those that didn't know. I checked the list bbh and you are not on it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I need to hit up billy for the bumper sticker


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol-ing agains


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

^^ x's 2


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Fine him Boss.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Fine him Boss.



Ol Bo$$ kinda been slackin in the fine dept. hera lately


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Oops fined 10,000 points for discussing club business on an open forum.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not lol-ing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Ol ak314 in hera.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 25, 2014)

#Bos$$ain'tplayin'


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I'll Suwanee, ak is a Dawg fan.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$, can you check and see if I have enough points to get that new sew-on patch?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oops fined 10,000 points for discussing club business on an open forum.



Doh!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Doh!!



ha ha fancy foots got fined


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy's been huntin' on a RR track.....


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Another fine story Bo$$.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy says it's ok to hunt on the RR tracks long as no one is looking.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy says RR tracks and powerlines are no different......


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

.....can see a long ways oft on both of 'em


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

On a serious note....


If y'all could say a prayer for my family and I, back in may we took in my little 10yo cousin to try and help her and get her mom on the right track in life. We realized quick her mom will never be nothing in life.I toured with the masonic children's home in Macon this morning, they are willing yo take her in, but she doesnt seem to want to go, and we aren't sure we want her to go, but we are at the point of keeping her until she is 18 or sending her to the home. We really didn't realize what we were getting ourselves into when we took her in, and  now we are faced with an extremely difficult decision. I'm doing a lot of praying that God helps us make the right decision with her.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> .....can see a long ways oft on both of 'em






Especially when you hit the high beams.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> On a serious note....
> 
> 
> If y'all could say a prayer for my family and I, back in may we took in my little 10yo cousin to try and help her and get her mom on the right track in life. We realized quick her mom will never be nothing in life.I toured with the masonic children's home in Macon this morning, they are willing yo take her in, but she doesnt seem to want to go, and we aren't sure we want her to go, but we are at the point of keeping her until she is 18 or sending her to the home. We really didn't realize what we were getting ourselves into when we took her in, and  now we are faced with an extremely difficult decision. I'm doing a lot of praying that God helps us make the right decision with her.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

thoughts are with you guys MT


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

You can only do what your able to do matt. Hope you find the right answer, but only you and your family have that answer. Prayers that you get through this process with peace of mind.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> On a serious note....
> 
> 
> If y'all could say a prayer for my family and I, back in may we took in my little 10yo cousin to try and help her and get her mom on the right track in life. We realized quick her mom will never be nothing in life.I toured with the masonic children's home in Macon this morning, they are willing yo take her in, but she doesnt seem to want to go, and we aren't sure we want her to go, but we are at the point of keeping her until she is 18 or sending her to the home. We really didn't realize what we were getting ourselves into when we took her in, and  now we are faced with an extremely difficult decision. I'm doing a lot of praying that God helps us make the right decision with her.


You know if you need anything, just hollar at me man.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Prayers sent MT.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> On a serious note....
> 
> 
> If y'all could say a prayer for my family and I, back in may we took in my little 10yo cousin to try and help her and get her mom on the right track in life. We realized quick her mom will never be nothing in life.I toured with the masonic children's home in Macon this morning, they are willing yo take her in, but she doesnt seem to want to go, and we aren't sure we want her to go, but we are at the point of keeping her until she is 18 or sending her to the home. We really didn't realize what we were getting ourselves into when we took her in, and  now we are faced with an extremely difficult decision. I'm doing a lot of praying that God helps us make the right decision with her.



Will definitely be prayin' for ya.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Especially when you hit the high beams.



....and the Jim Beams


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Good peeple. They just smiled at me when I told them we were working Thanksgiving day.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You can only do what your able to do matt. Hope you find the right answer, but only you and your family have that answer. Prayers that you get through this process with peace of mind.



X2, mattech. You're in a tough spot for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Good peeple. They just smiled at me when I told them we were working Thanksgiving day.



Does that guy in the middle really have time to be playing tic-tac-to.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

We're trying to teach him to write his name, KD. He's come A long way so far.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Good peeple. They just smiled at me when I told them we were working Thanksgiving day.



Your a great boss Tp


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Prayers sent MT.  Let me know if I can do anything for you


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I need to get up from here and get some breakfast started. See yall in a little bit.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Does that guy in the middle really have time to be playing tic-tac-to.





T.P. said:


> We're trying to teach him to write his name, KD. He's come A long way so far.



LOL's


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks folks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like an easy job T, they juat stand around and make sparks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks folks, I really appreciate it.



Hope everything works for the best, and prayers sent.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I can relate to Billy, if I only had one left arm, I would be sensitive about it too.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Mud


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going black friday shopping with billy in a town called Ferguson. I heard they are having a huge sale, everything must go.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

^^^funny


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

You may be onto something....everybody leavin' stores there looks happy.....


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Pure nonsense


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

....they look like they're in a hurry, though.  May not wanna wait.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I need to borrow a trail or to hookup to the creepy minivan.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

TP has a scraping biz


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

what


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

did eye miss?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

I hosed up my eletroic time sheet. Too many charge codes.. accountants and their charge codes.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

craps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Hilsflopallot


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Praying y'all get it figured out.. Mattech


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks ooops


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> On a serious note....
> 
> 
> If y'all could say a prayer for my family and I, back in may we took in my little 10yo cousin to try and help her and get her mom on the right track in life. We realized quick her mom will never be nothing in life.I toured with the masonic children's home in Macon this morning, they are willing yo take her in, but she doesnt seem to want to go, and we aren't sure we want her to go, but we are at the point of keeping her until she is 18 or sending her to the home. We really didn't realize what we were getting ourselves into when we took her in, and  now we are faced with an extremely difficult decision. I'm doing a lot of praying that God helps us make the right decision with her.




Prayers sent Mattech.  I hope everything will turn out well.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Great video MT!  Thanks for sharing..........sharing is caring!


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks bbh1


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Great video MT!  Thanks for sharing..........sharing is caring!



Your welcome, I posted for nitram in case he sees on in Paris.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

bbh in deep thought. That is scary.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't have any kangaroos but it was a nice gesture.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry to let you down ooops


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Free beer, bonfires and free goods. Sound like a good time.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thought of the day.

"If you want stuff to look straight, tighten the bolts."


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Free beer, bonfires and free goods. Sound like a good time.



Will Verloo be there?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Paris, Tennessee?  Wow......someone is rich!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been fishing in Paris Tn. Some fine crappie have landed in my cooler over there.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I heard a song about Paris Tennessee .. That's all I got


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

They used plaster of Paris when they fixed my leg after I broke it running away from a snake one time.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Big water tower is in Paris Tennessee


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Didn't know it at the time but they said I ran over 2 miles after I broke it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Taxi dave


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Big water tower is in Paris Tennessee



That's actually a silo for a nuclear missile.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Some smart people in PARIS Tennessee


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Some smart people in PARIS Tennessee



Takes smart people to fly those missiles.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Paris Hilton is nasty.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

James Hilton was a stock car driver back in the day.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I think he bought an island later on.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I like Paris Hilton in those Carl Jr commercials.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Everyone napping?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Paris Hilton is nasty.



Take that back


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

We are dreaming bout Paris in the Spring Time matt.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

X2 mtech.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice rims.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

my nanner is dancing


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


>



Danica's Better


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Way better.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Agreed^^ Paris is rurnt


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Senóirita skanka.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Going to WW for supper and new material. Part 3 is done but could use some inspiration on 4. SYL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Rich white folk in TV talking about how to fix poor black folk.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Rich white folk in TV talking about how to fix poor black folk.



They will fix this


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Killer Elite is making sure we all stay in line


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Them gals are hawt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Take that JB


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy has been spotted on Martin Luther king and ponce.  He's wearing a mask.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuzzy doin it big


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

PH watching foxnews


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Burn it down



You're still mad at me aren't ya


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy gon get some fine items tanight.. Pall malls and PBR


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my tight pants on tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> You're still mad at me aren't ya



Yes shoot one doe only.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

You going out aren't ya


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yes shoot one doe only.



There's plenty I changed my mind


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Why don't Obama call the guy a thug and say he ain't nothing to riot about?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy done cyber scouted didn't he


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Got a family reunion tonight


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

I got some hot cousins


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Got a picture?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go fill a tag in the morning


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't got no hawt cousins.  I go to family reunions to eat pizza


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

I got cousins to feed


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadey Robinson is turning out to be a hottie


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Flopp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Take that jb


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

I got nothin


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

About to get me another $3 scratch-off.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Let it burn.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Did y'all see the girl sitting behind Obama txtn and laughimng ? That is Billy's daughter.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Your doing good, mm.  Keep it up......whole dang forums' pullin for ya!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Putin' on a flop clinic......


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey folks.  I'm lffp again.....last night practice of the season, two mornin practices then one last game.......then jb jr starts basketball season on Monday.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Got outta atlanta unharmed, didn't see the first protester.  Kinda figgered I'd see on or two.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Jb I dont understanding yours fancy talk


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Just me postin'.......I may jus get the next flop by default....


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jb I dont understanding yours fancy talk



Which one?  I been rambling a minute or two now.....


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Is it on account of my heritage?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Is it on account of my heritage?



No!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Most I heard were supposed to be around 4-6.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I left the downtown area at 4......


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> No!



And your seeing deer again?  Thougt I read that a few posts back.....


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> And your seeing deer again?  Thougt I read that a few posts back.....



I killed them.  I'm managing the deer


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

My buddy has been on our heard lease for two days and ain't seen a deer yet, actually ain't seen a deer on it all season.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been planning on going out there, but don't feel to excited about it now.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Hay


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I was there early.  Before all of the hippies woke up


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

What I miss


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey hoooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Not the flop^^^^^


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

The Troup rut is late, mattech . Heard is normally close


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Tp and mig are still mad


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Wut dey is mad about?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> What I miss



I came out of the closet.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I came out of the closet.



How much land does he have?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Y'all give Wycliff a good welsome .. Turns out he is a good friend of my family..  Very small world.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Wut dey is mad about?



Slick heads


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I killed them.  I'm managing the deer



Thankfully, we have been given the tools we need to manage them as we see fit.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I came out of the closet.



Oh my... Congrats.. I guess


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

oops1 said:


> oh my... Congrats.. I guess



x2?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Oh my... Congrats.. I guess



I likes pretty feet.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm still at werk.. Not lol-ing


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I likes pretty feet.



I got two of em but my ol lady likes em too! There may be an issue there


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Where is homo3 when you need him.. He knows all about this stuff


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes there is a man looking for beaver attractant.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

The only good beaver is a dead beaver


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> The Troup rut is late, mattech . Heard is normally close



From all the people we've talked to and the research we've done, this week it should start up soon.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

hay


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Ready


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Its time


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I likes pretty feet.



I like pigs feet.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

goot un mt


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Mornin folks


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

What Billy done did.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yes there is a man looking for beaver attractant.



So many possibilities with this one.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going hunting Thursday in Troup county, is it still qdm?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm posting what another man posted


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> What Billy done did.



Prolly easier to prove what billy didn't do.. Jus sayin


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy wants a new used flanal shirt from good will fer christmas.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Post wycliff have a conversations


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I likes pretty feet.



Roman or Greek?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

That ol truck just rode by slow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

A rabbit ranfor cover.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Theres some good duck huntin on lake ufala.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

What kinda lic. I need to duck hunt, do u have to use steel shot ?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 25, 2014)

You need a lic. in the United States, I'm not real sure about Alabama though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Old & dull, New & exciting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Lockem up


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

I have wood ducks in my swamp, think I could invite one dem duck hunters over. Not many about 50tyducks.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> What kinda lic. I need to duck hunt, do u have to use steel shot ?



Took my boy on a deer hunt at the nwr there several years ago.....saw a bunch but he had trouble findin em in the scope.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I have wood ducks in my swamp, think I could invite one dem duck hunters over. Not many about 50tyducks.



Don't cyber scout em


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Locker down.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Winnin^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Don't cyber scout em



Does that mean I have to take my game camera outa there and quit taken pics of them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice simple flop there oops, nutten fancy. Just got er done.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Does that mean I have to take my game camera outa there and quit taken pics of them.



Nope just don't tell us where, killer elite warned us today.  The mods are mad moderatin


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm goin cyper scouten, bbl


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

People cyber scout ducks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Nope just don't tell us where, killer elite warned us today.  The mods are mad moderatin



Happens every year wid dem kazy fools


----------



## oops1 (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Nice simple flop there oops, nutten fancy. Just got er done.



Thanks fur noticin..bud


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Where's that hitler video that Miguel posted last year?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

What up?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

HoQ is here


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Half day tommorow, then I'm free til Monday!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Turkey then Reebs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

K..?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Where's that hitler video that Miguel posted last year?



It was about baitin deer....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Woman in da kitchen


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

What up dhdawg, ran any stop signs latly ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Starting to cook fer turkey day


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> What up dhdawg, ran any stop signs latly ?



All day, every day, all night


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Let it burn


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Gives you a slight thrill when you don't look


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Flame flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hot flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Glad I live away from the ghetto, otherwise I would have 10 of my pmags loaded.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd Luke to see some folks defend their selves, maybe these looters would get a lesson.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry, didn't mean to talk about politics.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$ in da house.. sssshhhhhh the duck talk,ya'll.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Its just a lame excuse for them matt. no apologie needed.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Eboler ain't got a wife and ain't got kids... Be a man.. Be real..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

No comment . .


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm gonna go scout for some beaver scent and shoot the beaver with my bow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

We eye recon its you. Stop with the wife and kids lie just be your self and be useless.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Matt I'm sure that's a toy gun don't be mean


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Eboler ain't got a wife and ain't got kids... Be a man.. Be real..



He is real, I gave him an OABA and took me months to do it and a thorough back ground check was completed. I made a commitment to never give one to another clone. Ky don't liked to be tricked.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

The boss has spoken. I stand corrected.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Bbh1 isn't eye reckon, I put my name on it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

My name means alot


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Yo..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Let us be useless. Not concerned who is who.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

True


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy threads been super slow lately


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Whos on 1st???


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

Bossman axed me if i was takin off friday


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

axed if he was gonna pay me for it and he said yes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Burn It down


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 25, 2014)

goot won fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Nancy Grace is a discrace to all southerns


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I need to shoot about 12 more does.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Now that ph says we got deer again, I'll feel good about killin 9 or 10.  Don't hurt cause I do it on several properties.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I need to fill my freezer, and a few other freezers.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Låderhõsën


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

YõdãládïhÅ�ö


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Drop the mīc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

What?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

The wife is watching Dancing with the stars. Some women on there that you could take home to Your mama.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Y'all remember those two girls that were in that picture from my Halloween party? The two in the white withe red and green hair. I just learned some interesting things about them. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Just me and JB now.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

SWING

Low sweet chariot


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Ky


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> I need to shoot about 12 more does.



I can only get 10 more


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I can only get 10 more



Says who?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

Legal like I don't talk about the otherns


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just asked my friend if he wanted one, he said yes.  A little more management won't hurt nuttin'


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Funny how my wife can spend all evening running around with friends, but when she gets home she has migraine,sorethroat,upset stomach, sore back, to busy, or just to tired???????


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I just asked my friend if he wanted one, he said yes.  A little more management won't hurt nuttin'



My club says 2 does an 2 bucks.  I got my 2 does.  Going back to get my 2 bucks tomorrow.  We are managing the herd.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> Funny how my wife can spend all evening running around with friends, but when she gets home she has migraine,sorethroat,upset stomach, sore back, to busy, or just to tired???????



Does she let you go hunting?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Does she let you go hunting?



I don't ask


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I flop


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> My club says 2 does an 2 bucks.  I got my 2 does.  Going back to get my 2 bucks tomorrow.  We are managing the herd.



The club I'm in is state rules.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> Funny how my wife can spend all evening running around with friends, but when she gets home she has migraine,sorethroat,upset stomach, sore back, to busy, or just to tired???????



I feel ya,  mattech!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Club huntin is all together different, it's takin some gettin used to.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't do clubs. Private land for me.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Evening LD and Mac.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I still have some private leases.  Also joined a club based on location this year.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Mac!!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

First thing I lernt this year: even if nobody has hunted a certain spot the last 10 years, if I say I plan to hunt there, somebody else was thinkin the same.  So I say nothing, and send a text once settled.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I really want to join a true trophy club, but I also want to join a club close I can take the kids and let them see and shoot whatever.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

How much private land you got Mac?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm still waiting on permission to hunt the 90 acres out my back door.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd join a trophy club if they didn't hammer the does trying to get the ratios down, and if the location was right.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Mangler come on in and say hello to the useless bunch.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

All private land in my county is already being hunted by somebody......impossible to find it here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> All private land in my county is already being hunted by somebody......impossible to find it here.



Yep near impossible to get on. Can't blame them.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Yep near impossible to get on. Can't blame them.



The few clubs around have 1 hunter to 30 acres type ratios.  I'm not interested in that.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Not gonna get gun rights, but I may have a shot at bow hunting.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> The few clubs around have 1 hunter to 30 acres type ratios.  I'm not interested in that.



Come join mine


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Private land is super hard to find, everyone has a cousin or nephew that hunts.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

I can't guarantee there will be deer next year


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Come join mine



I've heard you gripe too much......, I got plenty of spots where I can go and not see anything


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> Private land is super hard to find, everyone has a cousin or nephew that hunts.



Yep.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

I was gonna join with my cousin next year, but he don't like being there alone, so he is trying for a club now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I've heard you gripe too much......, I got plenty of spots where I can go and not see anything



Is it obvious that I am if you can't beat em join em club now?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Going for a


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop^^^^


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Bo$$, looks like time to allocate some fines.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Is it obvious that I am if you can't beat em join em club now?



You can beat em......just gotta be willing to drive and pay a little more than most.  I couldn't handle what your dealing with up there.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> I was gonna join with my cousin next year, but he don't like being there alone, so he is trying for a club now.



Did he have a spot leased?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> You can beat em......just gotta be willing to drive and pay a little more than most.  I couldn't handle what your dealing with up there.



I'm gonna look for a couple hundred to lease by myself but even then it's unmanageable.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 25, 2014)

Dang Dancing with the Stars just went off the chain......................


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Dang Dancing with the Stars just went off the chain......................



Sorry I'm missing it


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm gonna look for a couple hundred to lease by myself but even then it's unmanageable.



Yea, find 2 more folks willing to do the same and you could build something cool.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 25, 2014)

I love beautiful wimmens moving in a sinsous nature.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Yea, find 2 more folks willing to do the same and you could build something cool.



No just me


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Dang Dancing with the Stars just went off the chain......................



First time I ever watched it and were showing some highlights. I look up and see Michael Waltrip. That boy can't dance a lick.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> No just me



Definitely better that way.  I love having my own places, even if the huntin stinks I don't have to deal with people.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

I almost leased 50 acres for myself in Gilmer cty.  From forestar


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I almost leased 50 acres for myself in Gilmer cty.  From forestar



I've leased from them in Cherokee and coweta.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> No just me



Are you going to advertise for members?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Are you going to advertise for members?



Nope


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I've leased from them in Cherokee and coweta.



By yourself or others


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Did he have a spot leased?



He has close to 200 acres in Sparta, he said its the absolute best piece of land he has ever been on. I think he is wanting a more social atmosphere.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Do it pappy, its nice not having any rules.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

You can take whoever whenever


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Shoot whatever.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't have to fight over areas.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Flap


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> By yourself or others



One by myself, the other with others.  the Cherokee county property was a short lived disaster.  Had a street full of folks next to it who thought it was their personal park.....apparently it was their grandpas land, and they figgered they still had rights to it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> Shoot whatever.



I agree but then if you only have 200 acres you are fooling yourself if you think you can manage that for deer.  The neighbors can shoot everything.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> One by myself, the other with others.  the Cherokee county property was a short lived disaster.  Had a street full of folks next to it who thought it was their personal park.....apparently it was their grandpas land, and they figgered they still had rights to it.



Yeah we ran into that on our current place.  It helped getting half the lumpkin cty deputies as members


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I agree but then if you only have 200 acres you are fooling yourself if you think you can manage that for deer.  The neighbors can shoot everything.



Very true, I don't think you can manage anything under 1000+ acres. Deer move way more than people think.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

My 16 acres in Meriwether is surround by several thousand acres of strict trophy hunters. I have met the neighbor several times, his family owns a lot of land there and he knows everyone around. They all live there. The immediate neighbor has 2400 acres only him and his wife hunt. On the 16 acres, me and my cousin have taken two 8 pointers this year and a few 9 pointers in the 120 range over the last 5 years.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> Very true, I don't think you can manage anything under 1000+ acres. Deer move way more than people think.



But..... It could become a sanctuary with no pressure.  However if you are the only one, it would be near impossible to keep trespassers off.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

My cousin has a horseshoe in his hind end.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> But..... It could become a sanctuary with no pressure.  However if you are the only one, it would be near impossible to keep trespassers off.



Most tresspasers are immediate neighbors, I've only leased land that don't have any houses close by and have not had a problem.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> My cousin has a horseshoe in his hind end.



That's gotta hurt


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

My 16 acres, I climb where I can see as much area as possible and hope to catch one passing through. I'm sure the neighbor hates me there, but oh well.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> That's gotta hurt



HE seems to like it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Ccherry+?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Tp and mig are still mad



I'm no longer mad, PH.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

I may start spamming letters out after season is over.  I may turn up a couple leads.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm no longer mad, PH.



Thanks man I've been worried sick.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Hay! What'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> No just me



How will stands be assigned?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

T+!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

How ya been?


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Watching Drury's thirteen and they are doing a show about big john.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Y'all remember big hohns deer recovery?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

Been chillin, mattech+..


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2014)

I remember it. He's went a long ways since then....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey kgo, come on in and join the useless conversation.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How will stands be assigned?



Carefully flop


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

hey


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

been posting by myself


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

kgo, we have a lot of fun in here and erebody is friendly, come on in and pull up a stump.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

he gone


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey bo$$ and Wycliff


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

He didn't like us.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Make sure the new guy gets the soft stump bo$$


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

don't  have anything to say


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Evening bbh


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

he was just winder shoppin


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

he gone 2


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> don't  have anything to say



It's not what you don't say, its how you don't say it.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

hey Johnny R


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It's not what you don't say, its how you don't say it.



True


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Just me and JR


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you had any luck this year, Johnny?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm here Wycliff. I'm a shadow lurker


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2014)

On my way to atlanter for da free stuff!!! I hear they partying like it's 1999!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I bet J. Reb makes a mean low country boil.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I broke a button on my shirt


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Free stuff I like free stuff, thinking bout going to Ferguson for some Looty specials


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

How's it


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Free stuff I like free stuff, thinking bout going to Ferguson for some Looty specials



Bring me 2 smart phones, a liter of Tanqueray Gin and a couple of haircuts back.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

PH starting a deer hunting club.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I think we are getting all these visitors due to the word "looting" in the title. That was a stroke of genius from someone.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bring me 2 smart phones, a liter of Tanqueray Gin and a couple of haircuts back.



You it Bo$$



KyDawg said:


> PH starting a deer hunting club.



7.0 hunting club


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I think Pnut is in Ferguson selling peanuts on the corner.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think we are getting all these visitors due to the word "looting" in the title. That was a stroke of genius from someone.



free stuff will bring em in


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You it Bo$$
> 
> 
> 
> 7.0 hunting club



?? I thought it was the 1.5 club


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

PH  showin my nerd


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 25, 2014)

Billy thinks Ferguson is a gov't conspiracy.....he's just happy he gets free stuff outta it.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

Stopped fo the night


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

How y'all tanite.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh every one in bed. Drin... I mean taken my sleepin meds to get to sleep. Tomorrow will be interesting. My bro in laws already giving me carp. Talkin smack over the phone. Darn Yankees.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

takin my sleepn meds too 2 to also


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

hey JB


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

I stopped in ferggie and picked up a flat screen got 2 more so I could sell em.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

Night ereyone v


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Big I been working on chapter 4. The 3rd will hit this thread sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

Boss I thought I was goin through ky. But went up 75-40-81. Guess we get the billy bash on track again.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't wait kyd.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Just me and Bigs now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Good deal on the T.V.'s Bigs, looks like you Christmas looting in early this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Only 27 looting days left until Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Well I am gonna hit it. Night all


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hay


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

H ey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

He y


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

H e y


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

!hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hēy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Héy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hèy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hëy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hæy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hãy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Håy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Häy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

H@y


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Ha ey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hu ay


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey+


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey'


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

FLop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Way to push to the flop MT. 8 hrs togo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Im on everyones ignore list.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Y'all worken today??


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm stuck at home hunten from the back porch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm stuck at home hunten from the back porch!



I'm home hunting from the front porch! Glad the fridge ain't far away!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

LFMOC.

live from my office chair. Good morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

@work


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Werk sucks mmmkay


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

#ibeworking


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

or it's actually #iatwork


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

morning billys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

morning


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mornin, im at football practice.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

My boy had practice till 10 last night, and they're gettin started at 8 this mornin.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

#foggyherethismorning


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

#letitburn


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> My boy had practice till 10 last night, and they're gettin started at 8 this mornin.



It's good to be a winner ain't it!! Hope y'all go all the way!!!! My son's team has been finished for 2weeks...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Why would they have football season during deer season??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope I don't get shanked today.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

# sunistryingtocomeout


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Be careful today Fuzzy


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i think i'm gonna free base today


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i think i'm gonna free base today



Based jumping is dangerous without a parachute!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

Had to duck in here...Some fella in the driveler is getting mad cause hdm won't talk to him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Billy woke up wanting to troll today.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

Billy aint awake yet. I heard he was spotted looting last nite.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Billy aint awake yet. I heard he was spotted looting last nite.



Naw, he's up , he just posted in the driveler acting like he was mad.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

What is this?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Someone answer me!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Now!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh fasten all of y'all.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

Somebody done peed in TP's cornflakes this morning.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> It's good to be a winner ain't it!! Hope y'all go all the way!!!! My son's team has been finished for 2weeks...



Yea, sure is.  If it weren't for the t-day practice tomorrow I'd have no complaints.  And thanks.  It's a small independent league for smaller private schools, but the boys don't know any different......all they'll know is that they played in the championship game.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What is this?



I dunno. #stilldrunk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Holidays make people cray cray


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Mm+?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

great post


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't wait to go black Friday looting.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Harley Davidson motorsickle 2003+?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i see bamer down therra


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Drunken state! Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see bamer down therra



Yeah, i'm still trying to figure out what all the commotion was about in the chat threads this morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm still trying to figure out what all the commotion was about in the chat threads this morning.



i took care of it.......someone needed a hug i guess


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Homo=free hugs


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Homo3=caring lil fella


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Countdown to the fried turkey is on!!


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

what I miss???


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning Hils, bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

And Hil with the steal.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuck at werk


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

tryin ta make sure the guys get some werk done today so I can go to da woodses after lunch tomorrow


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

love me some fried turkey


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Lots of commotion this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Boiled turkey is good too.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

hay hay hay


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Whadup!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

What does a nosey pepper do?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Get jalapeño business.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Why don’t you ever see hippopotamus hiding in trees?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Because they’re really good at it.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

strang=hilarious joke teller


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

some one tried to loot the driveller chat room


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

Strang be sooo funny........he has me lol-ing all over the place


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> strang=hilarious joke teller



Those got lol all ova my shoes.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I need an lol rag


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Or a dirty sock


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anything that will absorb lol's


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe some kitty liter


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sand would get it


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pushin the strang


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Flaps all mines


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol flap


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Countdown to the fried turkey is on!!



My turkey is taking too long to thaw out. I've moved it to the bucket of water in the sink.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Want to hear an awesome song that I listen to erry day?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Want to hear an awesome song that I listen to erry day?



Yes.. Yes I do


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

me too


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Mini strang be lovin some TMNT.....I sang that song all day in my head.....erry day.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

That'll get ya pumped up to tackle the day.. I'm goin to go pick a fight.. Bbl


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

heroes in a half shell...... TURTLE POWER!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

thanks strang


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

You're very welcome Fuzzy.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Fuzzy is very courteous


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

It's slow in hera


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe another joke to keep the crowd going?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

What do you call a boomerang that doesn’t come back?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

A stick


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

A three-legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. He slides up to the bar and announces:


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

"I'm looking for the man who shot my paw."


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (2 members and 2 guests)
stringmusic


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm hilarious


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

bye


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I lolled of my chair


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Encore... Encore!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Strang?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup my fuzzy buddy?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

I need to do some work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Strang left on a high note.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I need to do some work.



There will be no talk of work in hera


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

My boss took all his papers and put them on my desk.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry I came down on ya so hard..strang.. Thems the rules


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I will put them on someone else's desk


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I will put them on someone else's desk



Ya gotta delegate


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

im a good delegator


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i've got pencils that need to be pushed


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

HDM03 is a pencil pusher


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just found this on facebook. 1000 DEER TAKE OVER ROADS in Nara, Japan, where they roam freely. They were once considered sacred and killing them was a capital offense. What do you think?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Mattech hope you get things worked out for
you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Whadup!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm bout drunk in the stand right now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

don't fall out TP.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks karen


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I just woke up


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I love this time of year. I don't need to keep my beers on ice.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Your welcome Matt,


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I just passed out.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Strang made me lol all ova


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning TP, Fuzzy


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you, kran.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Strang made my leak lols.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Sinclair thanks we drive people away.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Any exciting threads I need to check out this morning?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning Kayran


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Why he say that?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing around here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

IDK.. HDMO3 brought up a thread from 2005 and axed a ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

He got mad and mean and nasty made me cry


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Afternoon yall


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Dang


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> He got mad and mean and nasty made me cry



I was hurt too... Blamed billy for all the forums problems.. Very hurtful


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

link


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

He also may have a point.. I haven't been here as long as he has.. I missed " The Golden Days" of this place


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

karen936 said:


> link



Campfire chatchat


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here you go Karen 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=11064


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

TP found it.. Lol-ing purdy hard nowa.


Sorry cuzz .. It's chat room


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I try to stay away from fancy peoples forums. Sometimes I goto the PF. To burn it down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

you can burn it down in the PF but you cant flop.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

We about to eat hamburgers and hot dogs..


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I've turned into a babysitter


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Took thus week off to go hunting, but instead I watch kids.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I better get brownie points.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Not lol ing


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

too soon


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Get a college girl to baby sit.. A hot one.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Goot one


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

too soon flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Good idea Mm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Get a college girl to baby sit.. A hot one.



You are being very helpful. Youve been hanging around homo3 alot.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

burn it done


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I am filling the void since HDM03 is in the bathroom.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Same here mattech. I took today off to go huntin, I woke up off the couch this morning to find 5 kids fighting over a toy. 3 of those kids weren't mine.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Let it burn.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

lite it up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Would y'all quit trying to burn the place down.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bo$$ is back


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I thought that was a cool thing to make it hot


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

High guys


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

hey nancy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

The Accident part 3

Billy sat at his table at the WW with one eye on the 2 drunks and one on the K&H Tire and radiator. That was not hard for Billy to do. Billy was thinking of all the planning and preparation he had put into this latest shenanigan. 

He had done the math, he realized that for every 3 cars that came into K&H with donuts, Mavis would beat the owners out of 2 of them. After days of ciphering he came to the conclusion that he would need at least 6 cars to roll into K&H with no more that 3 good tires on it, for him to have any chance of reaching his goal.

Billy knew Mavis Knappsum’s scheme well, as he had worked there 3 hours last summer. Mavis would tell the owners of the Donut that it had been damaged and was not even safe to carry it in your trunk as it could explode setting your gas tank on fire causing massive damage.

 He would store the Donuts that he swindled people out of on a rack behind the store overnight.

Billy had picked the perfect spot to watch the tire store and today he had spread the stolen roofing nails, which he knew would improve his odds.

But all that planning would go up in smoke if he fell back into his old ways and became involved in a bar fight with Owney and Alonzo. He had avoided them most of the morning although he did join them in a dart game or two. They were playing a game called closest to the board and even though he missed all the activity at the tire store for a couple of hours he did win three beers in the deal

_*Lots of years earlier.*_

As pappy stared toward the ditch, TP was headed his way. “It is bad Pappy” he said, and as Pappy surveyed the aftermath and Billy lying injured in the ditch he agreed.  “It is bad T, do you think they got the signs on Hoop Snake road too?”   “I haven’t checked on that yet, but right now I need you to get in your car Pappy and get some help at the first house you come to” 
Pappy floored the gas on his 1972 exploding Pinto as he headed down Wash Gun road in search of help.  About 5 minutes later Pappy was back and this time TP met him at his car as he rolled window down. “Don’t nobody live in that first House shouted Pappy.”  “Don’t looked like nobody has lived there for years” he said.

TP just shook his head and said “You just stay here with Billy and I will find help. TP rode for a while but finally found an occupied house and used their phone.  His first call was back to his shop to see how that new guy Kinney McSmith was doing. After he was satisfied that everything was running good at work  he dialed 911 and provided directions to the operator to the scene of the accident.

In an hour the first responders were on the scene, fifteen minutes later there were two county cruisers, an ambulance, two fire trucks and four Game Wardens on the scene. There was also a Georgia state patrolman sitting in his Crown Vic talking on the radio. There was a short argument over jurisdiction, but all that was straightened out in 20 minutes and they were loading Billy into the Ambulance. TP walked over to one of the EMT’s and asked “How is he doing Red, do you think he will make it?’ Red looked up at TP with a grimace and said “I don’t know T, but we have to get him to the hospital quick because right now every second is critical.

To be continued


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Leroy, keep Ky busy and whatever you do dont let him go to the driveler.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

Good post Bo$$......that's a lot of words


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i don't know that many


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i'm only good for about 6 or 7


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

that's it


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

word flop


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bo$$ just blew me away with that story. Job well done Ky


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

I didnt get it,  i missed some parts i think.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Good reading Boss looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Good one Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

nice one Boss


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy did ya take my advise
and find a non drinking woman to
take on a date for Thanksgiving?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone else remember when the back
of a budwiser truck used to read honk
and I'll stop or something like that
and they would sell you beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Got to take Odell to the Vet to board him a few days. We headed to East Teenorsee some time this weekend. Odell loves going to the Vet, they feed him every day up there.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Krun


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Hils


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Have a safe trip Boss


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Howdy Bo$$


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup Cherry and Krun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Fuzzy did ya take my advise
> and find a non drinking woman to
> take on a date for Thanksgiving?



Prob just sleep at my parents be ten before get through eating and all.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey, Hils, well time to start prepping bbl maybe


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

The Billy saga continues .. Nice chapter.. Bo$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

half pound hamburger and foot long chili dog.. I am worthless.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Scrapy give good dog advice


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Scrapy=helpful


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Alla


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Good flop!


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup peeps.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Howdy.. Bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

qurtyfive mo mins


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Juats goin on?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Not allot PH


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Juat?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy is waiting of da lunch lady.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

come on perminter cheese sammich


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Pappy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm out of ice cream


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

That Grant thread is tough to read.. Y'all keep them in your prayers


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Agreed oops. It was tough to type out words there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Very heart breaking..


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

X2, that's tough stuff. Couldn't imagine


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup.. Blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank I'll hava drank .


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll hava drank .



Grab me one too


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Where is JeffC ?? Ain't seen him in a couple


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

Chiefbro's prolly out of town werkin..


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

hey....haven't posted herra yet....


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

wow...posted flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

At the bank post.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Excellent chapter, boss


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

JeffC got tired of all not being leaders; he will not be coming back


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Ridirt and 03 better not start all that chicken and goat talk in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> JeffC got tired of all not being leaders; he will not be coming back



I talked to him Sunday at Longhorn and the last thing he told was, Tell 03 to grow up and be a leader.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i could talk about chickens and goats all day and sometimes i do.  I wish i owned some like Bo$$


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dressing is ready to bake
Green beans are ready to cook all ingredients chopped and bagged.
Same with the brussel sprouts.
Turkey is marinating.
Only thing to do tomorrow is through the stuff together
cook the potato's make the gravy and sit.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Dressing is ready to bake
> Green beans are ready to cook all ingredients chopped and bagged.
> Same with the brussel sprouts.
> Turkey is marinating.
> ...



sounds good!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Great post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Dressing is ready to bake
> Green beans are ready to cook all ingredients chopped and bagged.
> Same with the brussel sprouts.
> Turkey is marinating.
> ...





Don't cook the giblet/etc in da turkay like my wife did a coupla years ago . .


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nope won't thanks. Also made a cranberry sauce
with fresh cranberry's orange jest juice, little sugar, and
a cinnamon stick.
It's cornbread dressing from scratch.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Why did mister fancy man delete his thread?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Why did mister fancy man delete his thread?



Who what when where?????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Campfire


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

I just read the deleted thread. Wish I had read it while it was open and could have replied. I am not a big fan of some of the same things getting repeated over and over, and probably have been a party to it in the past. But if anybody thinks that all the nonsense and poot jokes in this forum originate from Billy's then they need to get out more. Billy's is not going the way of boom boom and that is because a lot of the people post in here because this group is, in some ways like a family. We bring our sorrows and out success here. We share the good times and bad times in our life and we do a lot of this with humor. I know this, because I went through a bad stretch several months back in the Summer when I didn't know if I would see Fall or not, and members of Billy's encouraged me and cheered me up on-line and by calling me. We are here to enjoy our selves and we also here to console others when personal issues arise. No we are not a fad as we are approaching a quarter of a million post in here in 18 months of existence. And we encourage other to join us and share their stories with us. Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I just read the deleted thread. Wish I had read it while it was open and could have replied. I am not a big fan of some of the same things getting repeated over and over, and probably have been a party to it in the past. But if anybody thinks that all the nonsense and poot jokes in this forum originate from Billy's then they need to get out more. Billy's is not going the way of boom boom and that is because a lot of the people post in here because this group is, in some ways like a family. We bring our sorrows and out success here. We share the good times and bad times in our life and we do a lot of this with humor. I know this, because I went through a bad stretch several months back in the Summer when I didn't know if I would see Fall or not, and members of Billy's encouraged me and cheered me up on-line and by calling me. We are here to enjoy our selves and we also here to console others when personal issues arise. No we are not a fad as we are approaching a quarter of a million post in here in 18 months of existence. And we encourage other to join us and share their stories with us. Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

That reminds me of a joke


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

How do you make a moron think he's a paper plate?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Tell him he's a paper plate.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I just read the deleted thread. Wish I had read it while it was open and could have replied. I am not a big fan of some of the same things getting repeated over and over, and probably have been a party to it in the past. But if anybody thinks that all the nonsense and poot jokes in this forum originate from Billy's then they need to get out more. Billy's is not going the way of boom boom and that is because a lot of the people post in here because this group is, in some ways like a family. We bring our sorrows and out success here. We share the good times and bad times in our life and we do a lot of this with humor. I know this, because I went through a bad stretch several months back in the Summer when I didn't know if I would see Fall or not, and members of Billy's encouraged me and cheered me up on-line and by calling me. We are here to enjoy our selves and we also here to console others when personal issues arise. No we are not a fad as we are approaching a quarter of a million post in here in 18 months of existence. And we encourage other to join us and share their stories with us. Sorry for the long winded post.



Thanks boss, Billy threads take the stress out my life.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

What is Bruce Lee’s favorite drink?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

Wataaaaah!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

You need to be on a stage Strang






One will be by there in a hour.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You need to be on a stage Strang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a gift, what can I say.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Made it.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice flop strang


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

Excellent post Bo$$!!!!  I am glad that you took time away from celebrating your birthday to write that!!

Have a happy birthday!


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Now it begins 5 day binder this should cover day 1


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Number 1. Y'all try to keep up.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Bbl going to catch up.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

hey 1gun


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

You cant hide money.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Kudos to both post, my northern buddy. 



KyDawg said:


> The Accident part 3
> 
> Billy sat at his table at the WW with one eye on the 2 drunks and one on the K&H Tire and radiator. That was not hard for Billy to do. Billy was thinking of all the planning and preparation he had put into this latest shenanigan.
> 
> ...





KyDawg said:


> I just read the deleted thread. Wish I had read it while it was open and could have replied. I am not a big fan of some of the same things getting repeated over and over, and probably have been a party to it in the past. But if anybody thinks that all the nonsense and poot jokes in this forum originate from Billy's then they need to get out more. Billy's is not going the way of boom boom and that is because a lot of the people post in here because this group is, in some ways like a family. We bring our sorrows and out success here. We share the good times and bad times in our life and we do a lot of this with humor. I know this, because I went through a bad stretch several months back in the Summer when I didn't know if I would see Fall or not, and members of Billy's encouraged me and cheered me up on-line and by calling me. We are here to enjoy our selves and we also here to console others when personal issues arise. No we are not a fad as we are approaching a quarter of a million post in here in 18 months of existence. And we encourage other to join us and share their stories with us. Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Bigs knows how to do a holiday.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Whatd I miss??? Which thread got gone?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't wait for the next chapter..


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I ate a few beers for lunch and now I'm sleepy.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

im huntin, might be 830 before I get into the beer......shoulda brought a few with me.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I love a huntin buzz.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Those are called cold water samiches tp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I had a few reebs about to nap a while.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a stand referred to as the beer stand.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

They are nice in the pack right at sundown. Get a few in befor last light jb. Good luck!!  Killem.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Bigs gonna get the whole FAM drunk


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

My posts will become scrapy like after a while so don't mind me.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

There's a bownut in hera.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Left over kung pow when I get up.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Mig that is my stash. Laugh out load.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I may join you, bigs. I got a dozen or so left over from last weekend and I'm home alone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Where y'all holidaying at bigs?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

The chat room thread got gone??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm alone tonight too come pick me up tp we go hit the naked clubs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Look up top! Like a boss!!!^^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Headed that way, Mm!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Me and TP about to loot down town discusta


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Freebase and have a ball.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Getting me a new flat screen and VCR.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Tp likes old school movies


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I just read the deleted thread. Wish I had read it while it was open and could have replied. I am not a big fan of some of the same things getting repeated over and over, and probably have been a party to it in the past. But if anybody thinks that all the nonsense and poot jokes in this forum originate from Billy's then they need to get out more. Billy's is not going the way of boom boom and that is because a lot of the people post in here because this group is, in some ways like a family. We bring our sorrows and out success here. We share the good times and bad times in our life and we do a lot of this with humor. I know this, because I went through a bad stretch several months back in the Summer when I didn't know if I would see Fall or not, and members of Billy's encouraged me and cheered me up on-line and by calling me. We are here to enjoy our selves and we also here to console others when personal issues arise. No we are not a fad as we are approaching a quarter of a million post in here in 18 months of existence. And we encourage other to join us and share their stories with us. Sorry for the long winded post.


 I agree, the billy thread is great. I said nothing about the Thread. I said the billy folks are spilling over in every thread to the point it won't attract a new guy or even run off some folks who didn't post in a billy thread, but get the billy great post gibberish.

Most post now days go about like the thanksgiving story thread. Do you think a new guy or someone who don't really Billy it up, wants to join in the thread.

Don't worry I felt the power when someone decided to delete the thread for having a thought.

Poot


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The chat room thread got gone??


 they always gunning for the porstaf.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Sup


 just sitting around wearing my fancy pants...you


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> just sitting around wearing my fancy pants...you



Bored thinking about what to be bored at next


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I searched the end of the internet today


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone got any good website links


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

I might go hunt a few hours in the morning


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Bored thinking about what to be bored at next


I said I would grocery shop since the wife had to work....those ladies are brutal. Never make that mistake


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Think I will go hunt a random spot


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I said I would grocery shop since the wife had to work....those ladies are brutal. Never make that mistake



It was crazy yesterday, I can't imagine the chaos today


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am setting up shop in here.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Can't wait to talk about grass seed and mower heights


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I am setting up shop in here.



I feel in order and straightened up already


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I agree, the billy thread is great. I said nothing about the Thread. I said the billy folks are spilling over in every thread to the point it won't attract a new guy or even run off some folks who didn't post in a billy thread, but get the billy great post gibberish.
> 
> Most post now days go about like the thanksgiving story thread. Do you think a new guy or someone who don't really Billy it up, wants to join in the thread.
> 
> ...



There are a lot of people that post on this thread that are not Billy's. We encourage every new guy whose name comes up on here to post. I enjoy your post they very much.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

4 guests they ain't billys


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> There are a lot of people that post on this thread that are not Billy's. We encourage every new guy whose name comes up on here to post. I enjoy your post they very much.



You done ran that lawn care guy off


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> There are a lot of people that post on this thread that are not Billy's. We encourage every new guy whose name comes up on here to post. I enjoy your post they very much.


 what I think don't matter, I never said folks aren't welcome in this thread. It was about it spilling over and ruining every thread on the board with the Great Post, poot,  not the thread itself. If you come here it's expected. 

I was prepared to let the billy guys beat me up a little, but for some reason it struck a nerve with someone and they deleted it. 

I can handle Quack, so they must think they were protecting me or something. I smile every time that idgit calls me a idgit.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2014)

What up everbody


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> You done ran that lawn care guy off


Ninjy


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can handle billy with one hand behind my back


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Fancy pants owns this place


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2014)

Kydawg is usually the first to call you out and invite you in when he sees you watchin. I love the billy threads. I may or may not be guilty of spilling it over into some other sub-forums but those guys in the deer forum need to lighten up a little anyhoo


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2014)

Won't be long and this thread will be over


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I can handle billy with one hand behind my back



That was cruel


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Sinclair+??


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

BTW Sinclair, I wasn't attacking you or your post. It was more of a broad statement. I was just comments on how I like to joke around. I get we should play nice most everywhere, but this group of people in the billy threads, is some of the few people in this world that have made me feel accepted. I've never really fit in good with most people.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Great response Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I went to my parents to get my son and take him hunting, when I got there my dad was having trouble with his chainsaw. Took me three pulls to crank, then I was there for three hours cutting down a few trees for him.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> BTW Sinclair, I wasn't attacking you or your post. It was more of a broad statement. I was just comments on how I like to joke around. I get we should play nice most everywhere, but this group of people in the billy threads, is some of the few people in this world that have made me feel accepted. I've never really fit in good with most people.



The creepy mini-van could have summpin to do with that.

Thanks


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm gonna send him a bill for my time and labor.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> I went to my parents to get my son and take him hunting, when I got there my dad was having trouble with his chainsaw. Took me three pulls to crank, then I was there for three hours cutting down a few trees for him.



There's a sucker born every minute. Good to help
Out you pops though


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

4...


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The creepy mini-van could have summpin to do with that.
> 
> Thanks



True. Lol

And I'm serious Bo$$, in all the years here I never really got to know anyone. I even tried to get in the driveler threads, and as much as I like all them folks and have nothing negative to that thread, I never felt like I was welcome to post in there. A lot of my post in there were ignored, like I said, nothing negative towards the driveler thread at all.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Dang. I knew I should have stayed at home and ate. I guess when I went out to eat I missed all the chat room action. (Bangingmyhead)


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> There's a sucker born every minute. Good to help
> Out you pops though



The thing is its a really nice stihl MS310 chainsaw. The thing is great, but he floods it out trying to crank it. When he asked me if I could help, I said I never have problems with that thing. He got snippy and said, I don't need any comments, you can either help me or not. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Has anyone seen mattech lately. I haven't noticed him posting in here.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Right here, here I am.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Can you see me now?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Whos MT???


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech must be black wednesday shopping.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Dunno, Hilsman.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> mattech must be black wednesday shopping.



lootin?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I seen him post here before.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Lootin is shoppin.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Has anyone seen mattech lately. I haven't noticed him posting in here.



I have seen him a time or 2 but I just ignore him T.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Me tu TP.  I mean I have vague recollections


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm here, some one please say hey. I'm feeling unaccepted.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Tractor supply has a gun safe on sale. Should I go get it?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't black Friday shop anymore, not since I was excorted out of Target by the store manager and security. Lol


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

They don't like you selling their items that you haven't bought yet. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm looking for a gun safe, anyone know if any places have them.on sale?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone want to know the story?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm looking for a gun safe, anyone know if any places have them.on sale?



Tractor supply has them.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

I think target has some on sale TP


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

...


..


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has ever been kicked out of target, and why they were?


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm looking for a gun safe, anyone know if any places have them.on sale?


Sure don't


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Wonder if any won has a story about buyin a gun safe at target


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't know target sold gun safes. Thanks for the tip, Hilsman.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop+?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop+??


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop+???


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I didn't know target sold gun safes. Thanks for the tip, Hilsman.



Yep.  Thats y its called target.  They got all kinda gun stuff


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop++++?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Target flop^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

All the prep.I put into that and you did me lime you did.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Gonna fire one up now I guess.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Good setup TP


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Wonder if that mattech feller knows what a flop is


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever been kicked out of target, and why they were?



Lol


A few years back, my wife dragged me out to shop with here. We sat in line at target for three hours waiting on the door to open. We were like fifth in line. I can't remember what we were there for, but I saw they had 42" TV's for super cheap but they only had 20-30. I rushed over and got one. Put it in the buggy and juat stood there until they were gone. People started asking me about it. I told them I was gonna buy it, but if they gave me $50 dollars I would give them that one. One lady absolutely lost it one me and left. The next lady called her husband to bring in $50 dollars cash, he was out in the car. While waiting on him to come in the store manager walked up with two security guards and heard us talking about it. I guess that crazy lady told on me. Well, they took the TV from me and walked me out of the store. I had to sit in the car for an hour while the wife shopped. I was just trying to benefit from sitting in the cold so long.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Sure don't



Hope we are still good Sinclair?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman is buying a farm in kentucky?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hilsman is buying a farm in kentucky?



  meeybe


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm an entrepanuar


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

MT knows how to make a $$$


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech is a tv scalper.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman is buying land????


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Friend request sent.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Sinclair said his wife thaws out the Thanksgiving turkey in the tub while he takes a bath.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sinclair said his wife thaws out the Thanksgiving turkey in the tub while he takes a bath.


I would eat from my tub but that lady had feets like the thread on here.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I could charge people to black Friday shop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flap


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

snap


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Crakkle


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Pop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hickory


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Dickory


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Dock


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hope we are still good Sinclair?


Don't go gettin all mushy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Fiddle


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Don't go gettin all mushy



Not here. Lol I hate speaking my mind cause I hate to offend people.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Gonna lock this one down this week.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I can do it all alone.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Just pushing DA strang.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know why DA automatically caps itself.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

8th wonder of my world


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I've got hundreds of wonders.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Any one have iris plants in their yard?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I had to cut mine down to the ground today.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I was told they come back in the spring.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope so.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

They are very pretty and are easy to manage.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

They spread a lot though.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

hay


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

All on their own


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

now


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Locker Dow n


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

lockerdown


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop.


----------

